# horseradish



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Just made four pints of homemade horseradish.Man is it hot.:beer::fishing:


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

You can send me one. I love that stuff!


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Ain't any good unless you cry while making it.
\


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love Horseradish!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I love it also as does my wife.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great ,how about a recipe for it please. i see horseradish root in the market all the time just not sure how to make it, so anybody with a recipe for please post...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

PA Fish, Did you grow the root yourself? And what is the recipe you used. I've got these monster garden boxes this year and have planted everything I can find. Stilll have a quarter of a box left. Is horseradish a winter crop like collards and Brocolli?


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

You can buy the horesradish roots from gurney`s.com. All you need is the root free of dirt and white vinegar. Keep adding the vinegar until it is the way you like it. If you plant it this year dig it next year in the spring that is when it is at it`s hottest.


----------

